# Cop Busted



## KmH (Mar 10, 2017)

The lying sack of poop had his feet held to the fire - on video - by a new lawyer with a second job as an Uber diver!
Police falsely told a man he couldn’t film them. ‘I’m an attorney,’ he said. ‘I know what the law is.’


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow...that A-hole cop should have been fired, not "counseled".


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2017)

My favorite video along these lines is the lawyer pulled over and she remained silent.






Once they arrested her, they informed her she had the right to remain silent.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow...once seen on video, the police behavior is even more deplorable and pathetic. Cops like those are what give police a bad name.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> ...a second job as an Uber diver!’


Uber is branching out?


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 10, 2017)

Extremely poor training. Granted, police have a difficult job to do but not knowing basic laws is clearly on the department.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2017)

Just because they wear a badge doesn't put them above the law they are sworn to uphold. Of course they don't want to be filmed, because their story can't be made to match the circumstance. In their defense though, I've ridden with a few on patrol. One thing that sets off bells, whistles and giant red flags is if the individual is when the subject is very nervous acting, as the driver of this vehicle was. If you're stopped, sit still, don't be jumping around looking everywhere, opening compartments, etc..


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> My favorite video along these lines is the lawyer pulled over and she remained silent.


Like the guy that posted the video said, up front - like I learned back in the 60's - the woman should have said something like: "Officer, with all due respect to you, I'm going to exercise my right to remain silent and not answer any questions you may ask me I don't think would be in my best interests to answer."

Also. After getting permission to get out of, or am asked to get out of my car, I lock it, removing my immediate access to the interior of my car.
Now the LEOs can't search my car without my permission by using the excuse of a 'search for weapons'.

One last note. If I get pulled over, a traffic stop, I put both hands together at the top on the steering wheel and ask the LEO for permission to move my hands to get my license/registration/insurance. I also tell the LEO where my hands are going to go - before I move my hands.
If I get pulled over at night - I turn on the interior light so the officer can better see the inside of the car.

All of the above is to make it *safer for the LEO* and myself.
Most LEOs will appreciate our being that thoughtful.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> giant red flags is if the individual is when the subject is very nervous acting


How do you know the driver was acting nervous before she was instructed to get out of the car?

The irony is that the LEO didn't glom to the absurdity of the arrest in light of the Miranda Statement, there by proving he had no intention of honoring the drivers constitutional rights.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> How do you know the driver was acting nervous before she was instructed to get out of the car



Talking about the first one, the guy that claimed he was an attorney, and filming himself.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

The guy **is** an attorney. Did you not see the part of the video where the* half-decently-trained *officer asks him what room he works in at the courthouse, and he listed off the two rooms he most frequently works in at said courthouse?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> ...........After getting permission to get out of, or am asked to get out of my car, I lock it, removing my immediate access to the interior of my car..............



One does not 'get permission' to get out of your car.  One is ordered to stay in or get out.  Those are the only two options you will be given.

But if you really want to get gutsy, as soon as you see you're getting pulled over, roll up all the windows. When your car comes to a stop, get out, toss your keys on to the dash, lock the doors and shut it.  This forces the police to get a search warrant to enter it.


As a side note:  whether one is or isn't a lawyer is not relevant.  US laws are public record and open to anyone who cares to read them.  Once does not need to be a lawyer (or a sworn peace officer for that matter) to know the laws.

Ever hear the phrase "Ignorance of the law is no excuse"?  This phrase has two ironies.  One, LEOs love to shove it down the throats of those we are ignorant of the laws, yet seem to think you're_ supposed_ to be ignorant, the better their chances of putting a notch in their gun handle.

The second irony is the phrase originated in a 1917 legal case concerning disbarring a practicing lawyer  (re McCowan 1917 ,177 C. 93, 170 P. 1100).  The original court ruling wording is: "Of course, ignorance of the law does not excuse misconduct in anyone, least of all in a sworn officer of the law."


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> ...One does not 'get permission' to get out of your car.  One is ordered to stay in or get out.  Those are the only two options you will be given.


WTF?  It's MY car.  Unless I am under arrest, I will get out or remain in as I choose.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > ...One does not 'get permission' to get out of your car.  One is ordered to stay in or get out.  Those are the only two options you will be given.
> ...



Let us know when you bleed out or just get tazed after making your choice.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures (Mar 10, 2017)

Except he lives in Canada... Very different police mentality there. You get out of your car  here in Chicago, you will probably be hurt in some form.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Except he lives in Canada... Very different police mentality there. You get out of your car  here in Chicago, you will probably be hurt in some form.


Our laws are very similar.  If you're not under arrest, your legal obligation to "do as your told" is very limited.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Cody'sCaptures said:
> 
> 
> > Except he lives in Canada... Very different police mentality there. You get out of your car  here in Chicago, you will probably be hurt in some form.
> ...



'Legal obligations' don't matter when the cop is the one with the gun and the power to arrest you............. regardless of whether you're right or not.  Far too many LEOs today are tyrants and don't care about upholding the law... they just enjoy exerting power.

Case in point:  "I don't care about your first amendment right".


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Cody'sCaptures said:
> ...


All the more reason that the police should NOT be armed for regular duty.


----------



## KmH (Mar 10, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > ...One does not 'get permission' to get out of your car.  One is ordered to stay in or get out.  Those are the only two options you will be given.
> ...


More cops are killed at traffic stops than any other way.
Consequently, cops are wound pretty tight, _and should be_, when they pull someone over.

Getting out of your car would be taken as an aggressive act.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2017)

KmH said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


What they should be is polite.  The vast majority of the problems arise because the police either take liberties with the law, or assume that there is going to be a problem and assume an aggressive posture from the start.  It doesn't matter what happened yesterday, or what your mate's experience was, unless there is a definite reason to believe that THIS event is going to be problematic, assume that it is not.  As for getting (or not) out of the car, he can "see" it however he chooses; at the end of the day if you're within your rights, there is nothing for him to say on the matter.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

A little bit of courtesy and respect goes a LONG way. Unfortunately, the A-hole cop shown in the video displayed neither, and was a total jerk. The perfect example of a bad cop, making a bad stop, and spouting B.S. lies to a citizen.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> ......... The perfect example of a bad cop, making a bad stop, and spouting B.S. lies to a citizen.



Which, unfortunately, begs the question, "Who do you call when the criminal wears a badge?"


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2017)

Worked many scenes with both state and county, encountering the best and the worst. The personalities were as varied as they are in everyday life. Difference being they may or may not go home after their shift.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 10, 2017)

Crap like this boils my blood.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Worked many scenes with both state and county, encountering the best and the worst. The personalities were as varied as they are in everyday life. Difference being they may or may not go home after their shift.



Working as a cop is still wayyyyyyy less dangerous than is being a logger. Or a farmer. Or a commerial fisherman. Or a pilot. Or a roofer. Or a garbage man. Or a rancher. Or a truck driver. Or a construction worker. Or a miner.

I've grown very,very tired about hearing that old saw about, "_Never knowing if they'll return home from a shift at work_." Because there are MILLIONS and MILLIONS of people whose work is VASTLY more dangerous than being a cop. Police work is *far less dangerous than all of the the above listed jobs.*

The difference is that there are MILLIONS of people who do their jobs daily, and are not A-holes toward the other people they encounter while doing their jobs.

Top 10 Most Deadly and Dangerous Jobs in America 2000-2020

You wanna see a DANGEROUS and DEADLY job? Agriculture, fishing, and forestry are THE deadliest three jobs, with 24.9 deaths per 100,000 on average annually, for those three jobs combined together into one averaged statistic. But break those three jobs down individually, and at times, commercial fishing has been #1 or #2 most-deadly job, with fatality rates as high as *75 workers per 100,000 per year.*

Hell, being a TAXI driver is deadlier than being a cop!

There's not an excuse in the world to be an A-hole every day, just because tyou might not return home from your job: ask roofers, and fishermen,farmers,miners,ranchers, and construction workers about danger at work, because they are the people who experience real danger at work, every day. Being at cop ranks around 10th, or less in terms of danger, and being a commerical fisherman is vastly more dangerous. Police and sheriffs have an average annual death rate of about *18.0 per 100,000* workers. A solid TENTH to TWELFTH on the list of dangerous jobs.


----------

